# Need help in choosing new AV Receiver - 2 Subs (Eq?)



## dawg1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sold my Onkyo HTRC180 which actually sounded fine -- just in the mood to upgrade but have some questions. I've considered mid range AV receivers from Denon, Marantz, and Pioneer mostly but I can't really audition these. I was sold on the Pioneer due to D3 amps as I have 4 ohm satellites but then started reading the mcacc doesn't 'eq' the subs and also read a number or posts where people thought the deep bass was weak. I don't understand is this because of something inherent in the Pioneer/mcacc or are people just not bumping up the sub level enough? 

I have 2 subs so do I really need sub eq on a receiver or can I make it sound as good just playing with the Pioneer's settings? I see where some other receivers have the xt32 calibration that eq's dual subs but I'm not sure if I really need all that or not.

As I said my speakers are 4ohm but are sats (M&K) so a regular AB amped receiver would probably be fine. My Onkyo ran warm but never shut off or anything. Anyway, any recs on receiver choices and whether the sub eq stuff is anything to actually be concerned over having or not having? Thanks.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

What's your budget?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any reason your not looking at an Onkyo again? They have several receivers that offer XT 32 and yes with two subs XT 32 is a real nice feature.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Onkyo 818! I just ordered one after shopping for about a year. I couldn't find a better one for the price. I'm also using mindsp for 2 subs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only issue with the 181 is that it does not have "sub EQ". so in essence it will only eq the sub as one subwoofer not two.


----------



## dawg1 (Jun 27, 2013)

The reason not looking at onkyo? No reason really it just seems like a Denon I had long before saved different sub levels per mode and also that I could change sub levels easily on the remote. My onkyo didn't really do that easliy or not that I remember anyway -- I was using a M&K sub dial with that Onkyo. I'm not sure the newer Denons still do any of that though. I did think about the TX-NR809 though I didn't mention it in the earlier post.

Budget? Hmm.. 400-650 I guess. I read all the hype about needing the Pioneer for my 4ohm speakers but given they are sats I'm not sure that's true or not (?). My Onkyo ran warm but I'm not certain that's not normal. Do I really need D amps??

Anyone owned these: SC1222k/SC61/SC63, Denon AVR3311ci (older but will do what I need), Onkyo TXNR-809? Out of those and with my speakers, any thoughts or just basically a toss-up? I do like sub adjustment on the fly and diff sub levels for 2 channel stereo. The Denon has the quick select buttons where I think you can have diff channel (sub) levels per mode. Does the Onkyo have anything like that? The Pioneer I think has presets for stuff like that as well. Can't think of any other particulars I really need. Thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 809 is a very solid robust receiver and of the list you mention the best. It has Multi EQ XT and will give you all the adjustments you need. The 818 has the Multi EQ XT32 but does not have sub EQ meaning it wont EQ the two sub outputs separately.


----------



## dawg1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks. So, given I have sats running 80HZ and above only, forget about needing D amps? And... the onkyo 809 will allow me to save sub level higher for music/stereo mode? That right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you feel the need to raise the sub level for music I believe that the remote has a shortcut level button that gives you quick easy access to the levels without going into the user menu and resets after you power the receiver down.


----------



## dawg1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok, . Wished it just saved it and brought it back when you hit 'Stereo' mode. I always listened to sub levels on music several notches higher than on surround. On Denon, that's saved under 'Quick Select' I believe. I had a Denon 7-8 years ago and remembered liking that (seems like that would be standard). Anyway, if you think the 809 is a much stronger pick, I'll just live with using the M&K sub dial like I did before. I don't want to make a huge deal out of what to order, just need to get something bought soon and when I started reading the forums, became overwhelmed (and paranoid about needing D amps).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 809 has a very strong amplification section, no need to worry about that. The only real advantage with class D amps is they are more efficient.


----------

